# Night fishing ?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Since I'm still rather new at this, I do a lot of fishing at night, crappie , Saugeye , and salmon. For the salmon I use glow spoons, just wonder if the steelhead were fished for in the late hours ?. And if so what to go after them with.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

glass ive tried (at fairport) glow spoons before sunrise probably a couple dozen times and ive never had a hit on them there... in new york i catch salmon and steel all night on them....here nadda...i cant figure out why that is but its what ive experienced


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've done lots of night fishing for steelhead over the years, never throwing spoons just in the rivers with the normal stuff sacks and jigs and maggots seemed like we had better luck with some moonlight. I got one a few years ago at night through the ice that was pretty awesome, so cold that night the inside of the shanty was freezing up even with the heater on full blast.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just troll shallow running cranks behind inline boards while fishing for walleye and you'll get a couple a night.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I hammer them at night but only on jigs. I have never gotten one on a spoon at night but have in NY like you said.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Haven't done it in a while, but a white or chartreuse jig with a good chunk of nightcrawler just hanging off hook with a slow methodical retrieve used to catch me a fair number of Steelheads at night, off piers and breakwalls near river mouths. But it would never work when the sun was shining.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

KTkiff said:


> I hammer them at night but only on jigs. I have never gotten one on a spoon at night but have in NY like you said.


Do you fish glow jigs? 
Any more tips on fishing jigs at night? (better in the lake or river?) 
I like night fishing, but it definitely has added challenges. I'm trying to work on my night game. Thanks for the help


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Salmon are just way more active at night than steelies. Not saying steelies are not active but they are def. less aggressive than salmon. Only time i have ever done good in the eve for steelies was when i was ice fishing. I have thrown alot glow spoons around here in the lake and all i ever catch are eyes. Used to catch lots of kings in N Mi and NY at night along with the occasional steelie and laker. Only reason i caught those others was there was just so many salmon around other fish had schooled in close with them. The salmon seemed to make the other species more active at night. When the salmon were done the fishing at night def slowed esp for the steelies.


----------

